# Looking for an RP buddy for a slave liberation themed RP



## ConorHyena (Dec 4, 2018)

Hey guys.

I'm looking for one buddy who would do a sort of slave-liberation themed RP with me, especially from the side of the slaves. I like more complex plots and emotional involvement between the two characters, possibly leading to some sort of bond(can be friendship, romance or otherwise). It can be set in the past, present or future, I'm pretty open in that aspect. It does not have to be NSFW, but it can be, I don't mind. Important is a certain sense of realism.


----------



## Hawkeye64 (Dec 4, 2018)

Yes yes yes! I can see it now, world taken over by the predators turning the prey species into slaves or what ever they want, also high levels of punishment among the predators includes sentence to slavery


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Dec 4, 2018)

Give me Liberty, or give me death!

I don't mind, prob have some good characters for it.
_Yes, discord is either in another thread, or you can just look on profile or just send me a DM, your call._


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 5, 2018)

Sent you a message on discord!


----------



## Hawkeye64 (Dec 5, 2018)

ConorHyena said:


> Sent you a message on discord!


Can we rp it on furaffinity? Or are you discord only


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 5, 2018)

I prefer discord or telegram, FA is a bit too icky to use on the phone..


----------



## Hawkeye64 (Dec 5, 2018)

ConorHyena said:


> I prefer discord or telegram, FA is a bit too icky to use on the phone..


I been using it on the phone, its good for me


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 5, 2018)

Then you either have a better phone than me, or are better at usin it.


----------



## Hawkeye64 (Dec 5, 2018)

ConorHyena said:


> Then you either have a better phone than me, or are better at usin it.


Matbe....hmm you ever hear of bluemoon roleplay community?


----------



## ConorHyena (Dec 5, 2018)

No,but I'll research it ASAP


----------



## Hawkeye64 (Dec 5, 2018)

ConorHyena said:


> No,but I'll research it ASAP


Blue Moon Roleplaying Forums


----------



## Hawkeye64 (Dec 5, 2018)

ConorHyena said:


> No,but I'll research it ASAP


Run under same name there, make sure you introduce yourself also you won't be able to note me, I have to note you


----------



## Banjo Saturnus (Dec 17, 2018)

This sounds cool. Is it still open?


----------



## KelpieKat (Dec 17, 2018)

Banjo Saturnus said:


> This sounds cool. Is it still open?


Yes!


----------



## Tyll'a (Dec 20, 2018)

I actually just recently finished a similar RP, but that one was more focused on the slave's family trying to liberate him; his actual plight (which ended up including some Lima syndrome, and said Lima syndrome ended up resulting in his liberation and the downfall of the entire slaver organization) happened offscreen.

So yes, I'd be interested!  And I have an idea for the storyline as well.  I can use Discord, and I can send you my Discord ID via PM if you're interested.


----------

